# CTF RV Tempo Hirzweiler



## squirrel (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Am kommenden Sonntag, 21.06, seid ihr zur CTF des RV Tempo Hirzweiler eingeladen. Wie üblich bieten wir 3 Strecken an: 20km, 35km, 55km.

Auf die 20er-Runde könnt ihr mit ruhigen Gewissen auch Frau/Feundin/Kind mitnehmen, da geht's asphaltiert und auf Waldwegen flach voran. Die 35er-Strecke ist etwas knackiger, aber für jemand, der regelmäßig fährt, kein Problem.
Die 55er-Tour kennt ihr ja: Trails und ca. 1300hm. Die kurzen, steilen Steigungen verlangen schon etwas mehr Kondition. Nach wie vor unsere beliebteste Strecke.

Mehr Infos auf www.rv-tempo-hirzweiler.de

Wir freuen uns auf euch,
Gruß,
N.


----------



## chris84 (16. Juni 2009)

Wenns Wetter mitspielt... simma dabei! 

ich werd wohl von Hüttersdorf aus mit dem Rad anreisen (ca. 25km ein Weg)
möchte sich jemand auf dem Weg (Lebach-Eppelborn usw) dazugesellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (16. Juni 2009)

chris84 schrieb:


> Wenns Wetter mitspielt... simma dabei!
> 
> ich werd wohl von Hüttersdorf aus mit dem Rad anreisen (ca. 25km ein Weg)
> möchte sich jemand auf dem Weg (Lebach-Eppelborn usw) dazugesellen?



Hi, will auch mal anreisen. 
Entweder über Heusweiler oder über Saarwellingen, dann nehme ich noch den Tobilas mit...

Morgen schau ich mir das ganze mal auf der Karte an.


----------



## wilde.lilli (16. Juni 2009)

Hi

Bin auch dabei, wenn das Wetter passt. Anreise jedoch mit dem Auto.

vg Lilli


----------



## chris84 (16. Juni 2009)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Hi, will auch mal anreisen.
> Entweder über Heusweiler oder über Saarwellingen, dann nehme ich noch den Tobilas mit...
> 
> Morgen schau ich mir das ganze mal auf der Karte an.


Wenn ihr über Saarwellingen kommt könnte man sich z.B. auf dem Wünschberg treffen... Von Saarwellingen aus führt ein Radweg am Hoxberg vorbei, entlang des Nordschachtes durch Falscheid und Landsweiler und dann rauf auf den Wünschberg. Von dort aus gänge es dann über Eppelborn usw. nach Hirzweiler. Von dir aus sind das aber ne ordentliche Portion kilometer ;-)


----------



## Tobilas (16. Juni 2009)

@chris84; ...ich werd etwas schieben 
Ok, ich muß jetzt mal rechnen: Hinfahren (1 h) + 50 km -Runde (4h) + FressenunnSaufenunnDummschwätze (1-3 h) + zurück (1 - 2 h) = 7 - 10 h 
Lieg ich da richtig? 
und überhaupt: wo issen der Wünschelberg?
Gruß
Roland

...ich glaub, ich komm mit dem Auto, das is mir zu lange Anfahrt !!


----------



## Markus (MW) (16. Juni 2009)

chris84 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr über Saarwellingen kommt könnte man sich z.B. auf dem Wünschberg treffen... Von Saarwellingen aus führt ein Radweg am Hoxberg vorbei, entlang des Nordschachtes durch Falscheid und Landsweiler und dann rauf auf den Wünschberg. Von dort aus gänge es dann über Eppelborn usw. nach Hirzweiler. Von dir aus sind das aber ne ordentliche Portion kilometer ;-)



Ja, das ist schon heftig. 
Werde wohl wie folgt fahren, Rigelsberg, Heusweiler, Mangelhausen, Uchtelfangen, Illingen, Hirzweiler, ca. 25km. 
Bester Treffpunkt ist wohl Heusweiler, für alle gut erreichbar. Kreisverkehr am Ortseingang vom OT Dilsburg. Von dort aus könnten wir dann gleich weiter fahren nach Numborn, Mangelhausen... 
Macht mal einen Vorschlag zu der Uhrzeit. Will früh starten, sonst ist wieder der Schwenker alle wenn ich ins Ziel krieche.


----------



## Da Anhänger (16. Juni 2009)

Hi also ich werd auch mem bike rüber rollen..aber ich denk ich werd mich über die solbach rübertreiben
chris falls wir zusamemn fahren können dann kannst ja bei mir vorbei kommen und dann sind ja nur noch 2 kleine berge dazwischen..also wie isses?? noch wer dabei?

gruß


----------



## [email protected] (16. Juni 2009)

Vll. ich aber ich will nach KIRCHZARTEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris84 (16. Juni 2009)

@Roland: der Wünschberg ist der kleine Hügel zwischen Lebach, Eppelborn und Landsweiler 

und den Zeitplan straffen wir aber mal noch ein wenig! wir sind ja schließlich zum Biken da, und net um Spaß zu haben 
1h Anfahrt + 1h Rückfahrt + 3,5h CTF = 5,5h. Abfahrt um 7 Uhr = Ankunft um 12:30  (kalkulieren wir noch 1,5h unberechenbares dazu, sind wir immer noch vor 2 daheim )

@Markus: Dann treffen wir uns dort am Start. Die Schleife über Heusweiler wird selbst mir etwas weit  (aber zurück muss ich nach Heusweiler  )
Ich würde als Startzeit dort vor Ort halb 9 oder 9 vorschlagen...

@Mike: Durch Eppelborn komm ich auf jeden Fall. Falls sich bis dahin keiner hinzukommt würde ich auch um den Wünschberg nur rumfahren und nicht rüber, d.h. durch Lebach Richtung Eppelborn (an der Bahnstrecke entlang). Musst mir nur die Tage mal noch deine genaue Anschrift schicken, oder die von einem Möglichen Treffpunkt. Abfahrt in Eppelborn wäre dann so viertel vor 8?

Hoffentlich spielts Wetter mit, sonst ist die ganze Planung grad für den Eimer


----------



## Tobilas (16. Juni 2009)

@chris84: jaja, du vielleicht, ich nur mem Mopped 
@Markus: na gut....du willst bluten ...also fahr ich mit: mach mal nen Zeitplan und ich werde da sein

@Büschi: wenn du jemanden willst leiden sehn, komm nach Hirzweiler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeLocke (17. Juni 2009)

Hat jemand die Startgebühr grad mal im Kopf?


----------



## Markus (MW) (17. Juni 2009)

DeLocke schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Startgebühr grad mal im Kopf?



Ist eine CTF, i.d.R. 3-5 Euronen, wird sich aber sicher keiner beschweren wenn Du mehr gibt, weil die Strecke so schön ist.


----------



## DeLocke (17. Juni 2009)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Ist eine CTF, i.d.R. 3-5 Euronen, wird sich aber sicher keiner beschweren wenn Du mehr gibt, weil die Strecke so schön ist.



Jo so rum hab ich mir auch gedacht!


----------



## Dämon__ (17. Juni 2009)

Dann werde ich mich auch mal zu euch gesellen, wann ist den jetzt Start in Hirzweiler, komme dann auch mit dem Auto, Marathon mach ich heute, Wetter ist so geil.

Christian


----------



## DeLocke (17. Juni 2009)

Laut Internet zwischen 8 und 10

http://www.rv-tempo-hirzweiler.de/ctf.html


----------



## agent_smith (17. Juni 2009)

Hey Markus(MW), wann bist Du denn am Kreisel in Heusweiler?
Ich komm dann auch mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (17. Juni 2009)

agent_smith schrieb:


> Hey Markus(MW), wann bist Du denn am Kreisel in Heusweiler?
> Ich komm dann auch mit



Super, dann hab ich ja jemand, der meinen alten Körper über die Berge schiebt. 

Gebe die Tage hier bescheid. Muss mich noch mit Tobilas abstimmen.


----------



## agent_smith (17. Juni 2009)

Alles klar!

Wie siehts mit Leequar aus?


----------



## Da Anhänger (17. Juni 2009)

Also ch wollt eigendlcih so fahren dass cih um halb 10 erst auf die strecke komme... is schließlich sonntag und kein rennen da wollt ich mal ne halbe stunde länger schlummern..UND ICH WILL KEINE CTR DIESMAL DARAUS BILDEN!!!!!!!!!!

wenn wir über dirmingen aslo normal über die staße fahren bei normalen temo sind wie so ne 3/4 stunde unterwegs ich würd dann in eppelborn an da Hauptkreuzung stehen (dort wo alle schlechten kneipen sind:Sorrento feuerwache Knutschfleck) ich wer dann aber für halb 9....

würd das auch i.o. gehn?

gruß


----------



## chris84 (17. Juni 2009)

nix da, start spätestens 9 Uhr, das is ungeschriebenes CTF-Gesetz 

ich wollt eigentlich auf keinen Fall später als 9 starten, sonst wird das zu spät bis ich wieder daheim bin... 

wann gehn denn die anderen auf die Strecke?


----------



## [email protected] (18. Juni 2009)

Ich bin auch für halb 10 =)
Timo fährst du dann über Lebach, Eppelborn,... würde mich dann an euch dran hängen und de Mike einsammeln, das mit Kirchzaren wird nicht *Heul*


----------



## Heggebangadd (18. Juni 2009)

Würde auch gern mitfahren. 1300Hm auf 58 Km sowie die Beschreibung der Strecke klingen wirklich verlockend. Falls jemand aus dem Grossraum Saarbrücken dorthin fährt und noch einen Platz frei hätte, bitte Bescheid sagen. Sonst würde ich versuchen mit dem Zug anzureisen, was wohl etwas komplizierter wird als ich dachte. Der erste Zug Sonntags von Saarbrücken nach Illingen kommt erst um 10:30 in Illingen an (zu spät ). Wie weit wäre es von St. Wendel bis Hirzweiler? Oder gibt es vielleicht noch einen anderen günstig gelegenen Bahnhof in der Gegend, der öfter angefahren wird?

Dank und Gruss
Felix


----------



## Dämon__ (18. Juni 2009)

chris84 schrieb:


> nix da, start spätestens 9 Uhr, das is ungeschriebenes CTF-Gesetz
> 
> ich wollt eigentlich auf keinen Fall später als 9 starten, sonst wird das zu spät bis ich wieder daheim bin...
> 
> wann gehn denn die anderen auf die Strecke?



9.00 Uhr hört sich doch gut an, mal sehen was die anderen sagen.
Die Jungen brauchen ja noch ihren Schönheitsschlaf.


----------



## chris84 (18. Juni 2009)

jo jo... aber wenn die um halb 10 auf die Strecke gehn holen die uns sicher noch ein 

also mein persönlicher Start ist spätestens 9 Uhr. 

@büschi: timo fährt über Heusweiler Mangelhausen Uchtelfangen... Aber ich komm durch Lebach. Du musst dann nur halt mal etwas früher aufsten


----------



## leeqwar (18. Juni 2009)

agent_smith schrieb:


> Alles klar!
> 
> Wie siehts mit Leequar aus?



bin schon die ganze woche am kränkeln, hoffe aber es wird wieder bis zum we.
halb zehn hört sich gut an. würde dann auch die strecke heusweiler, mangelhausen, uchtelfuchtel präferieren.

und esst mal alle schön eure teller leer, damit sich der wettertrend noch ein wenig verbessert!


----------



## Da Anhänger (18. Juni 2009)

ALSO: 1. Ich brauch keinenen schönheitsschlaf mehr sondern nur morgens 1 stunde länger meine ruhe..

2. Ich werd mich um halb 9 unten an der kreuzung einbefinden, warte dort dann max. 10 min. und rolle dann der straße folgend nach hirzweiler..evtl. kürz ich auch über da berg in dirmingen ab..mal sehn
so und wer fährt jetzt mit???

Chris so früh dass ich um 9 dort starte fahr ich nicht los vor acht geh ich net aus em haus!;-) einbekommen werd ich dich bestimmt auch net.. ne halbe stunden nimmt man nicht einfach so auf..

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (18. Juni 2009)

Mike, ich bin dabei, Matze, Marc und Yannick kommen whs auch über Lebach, Timo? Kommst duz auch übner Lebach? Treffen in Lebach beim Sträßer um 8:00-8-10 Uhr!


----------



## *Holdi* (20. Juni 2009)

squirrel schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Die 35er-Strecke ist etwas knackiger, aber für jemand, der regelmäßig fährt, kein Problem.
> Die 55er-Tour kennt ihr ja: Trails und ca. 1300hm. Die kurzen, steilen Steigungen verlangen schon etwas mehr Kondition. Nach wie vor unsere beliebteste Strecke.


 
Wieviele Höhenmeter hat denn eigentlich die 35 km Strecke? Ob ich mir nach einer durchzechten Nacht wirklich die 1300 hm antun will, weiß ich noch nicht.

LG Holdi


----------



## chris84 (20. Juni 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Mike, ich bin dabei, Matze, Marc und Yannick kommen whs auch über Lebach, Timo? Kommst duz auch übner Lebach? Treffen in Lebach beim Sträßer um 8:00-8-10 Uhr!



Wenns spätestens um 10 nach 8 los geht bin ich dort auch am Start! Ich hab auch schon ne Strecke geplant die uns nicht nur über die Straße nach Hirzweiler führt... (18km, ca. 360hm)

dann dürften wir pünklich um 9 in Hirzweiler sein...

timo wird wohl nicht über Lebach kommen, weil das ein ziemlicher Umweg ist 

@Mike: wenn du dich dranhängen willst: so gegen 20 nach 8 wären wir in Bubach... an den 10 min früher aufstehen wirds wohl nicht scheitern, oder?


----------



## Da Anhänger (20. Juni 2009)

mmhh.. in BuBach?? und wo???am bahnhof ode runten am "festplatz"??willst du durch amcherbach hoch in die solbach dann am  finkenrech vorbei runten nach ?berschweiler?(heißt das kaff so?) und dann da buckel hochfür naqch hirzweiler rüber zu gondeln?würd auch gehn...würd dann am buseck warten..

gib mir mal bescheid zur not ruf mich an gteht auch noch morgen früh

gruß


----------



## leeqwar (21. Juni 2009)

@agent und markus: falls ich morgen früh punkt 8 uhr am kreisel stehe, komme ich mit. ansonsten bitte nicht auf mich warten. werde mich spontan entscheiden...


----------



## chris84 (21. Juni 2009)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> mmhh.. in BuBach?? und wo???am bahnhof ode runten am "festplatz"??willst du durch amcherbach hoch in die solbach dann am  finkenrech vorbei runten nach ?berschweiler?(heißt das kaff so?) und dann da buckel hochfür naqch hirzweiler rüber zu gondeln?würd auch gehn...würd dann am buseck warten..
> 
> gib mir mal bescheid zur not ruf mich an gteht auch noch morgen früh
> 
> gruß


wir kommen über den wünschberg runter und fahren dann am sportplatz hoch, und dann so ähnlich wie du gesagt hast...

ich ruf dich kurz an wenn ich in Lebach bin. Treffpunkt wäre z.B. auf höhe der Brücke, unter der die Zughaltestelle ist, möglich...


----------



## [email protected] (21. Juni 2009)

111,1 KM 5:30Std =)
War cool =)
Timo wie fandest du die CTF denn so?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. Juni 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> 111,1 KM 5:30Std =)



Dann hat das mit dem 29er Schnitt doch nicht mehr funktioniert 
Da habt Ihr aber eine schöne Runde gedreht


----------



## Markus (MW) (21. Juni 2009)

Hi Mädels, 
bin auch daheim. Über 100km ca. 2100hm gar nicht so schlecht. 

P.S. zum Schluß Riegelsberg, grade noch so geschafft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (21. Juni 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Timo wie fandest du die CTF denn so?



der liegt bestimmt immer noch auf seiner F....

ist eine schöne klaller baller Strecke gewesen.

@MW hascht bestimmt nommo de Asch gewäsch gred.


----------



## chris84 (21. Juni 2009)

geile Tour! 

@Markus: du hast den Durchschnitt auf dem Heimweg ganz schön runter gezogen 

bei mir warens summa summarum GPS-genaue 109,58km mit 2165hm. Wovon 59,14km und 1270hm zur CTF-Runde gehört haben...

die Strecke war schön, und vor allem auch recht schnell. Muss auch mal sein  
Die Ausschilderung war noch nicht perfekt, aber schon so gut dass wir uns nicht wirklich verfahren haben, d.h. spätestens wenn die Abbiegung da war haben wir sie auch erkannt


----------



## Da Anhänger (21. Juni 2009)

so das mit dem 19.1er schnitt von da ctf versteh ich zwar nicht ganz da ich nicht vermute so in richtung start geflogen zu sein das ich den schnitt so hoch gedrückt hätte, aber denoch..
Fahrzeit:4.39.31 STD
Hm.: 1846hm
AV.: 20.5km/h
Km.: 95.88km


was lernen wir daraus...ich muss viel mehr lange strecken fahren..so gehts net weiter kinnas..

die CTF war top wie imemr da gibt nix zu bemängeln bis auf die beschilderung die ab und an für fußgänger abgesteckt wurde..

gruß


----------



## leeqwar (21. Juni 2009)

immer diese datenfetischisten... ich bin um viertel vor acht aus dem haus und war um 15 uhr zuhause, dazwischen war ich radfahren  

und es hat richtig viel spass gemacht! 

ps: ich glaube, markus hätte uns am ende noch richtig platt gefahren, wenn wir alle in riegelsberg hoch gemusst hätten


----------



## Dämon__ (21. Juni 2009)




----------



## Tobilas (21. Juni 2009)

Schöne Tour heute, gediegenes Tempo, stellenweise Klasse-Trails, leider quälten mich (und meine Ohren und die der Mitfahrer  ) etwas technische Probleme. Werd mir das heut abend noch angucken mit dem kreischenden Freilauf....
Erkenntnis des Tages: geile Trails oberhalb Wiesbach/Mangelhausen; die werden wir die Tage mal rocken 
Gruß
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heggebangadd (21. Juni 2009)

Fand die Strecke schon ziemlich geil ("Hühnerleitern" auf ner CTF ), besonders den Anfang und das erste Stück direkt nach der 2. Versorgung.

Allerdings zwischendrin schon seehr viiel Waldautobahn - zugegeben in schöner Umgebung und teilweise mit Top-Aussicht.

Irgendwo bei Marpingen hatte ich den Eindruck, es schwebt eine Gestalt in einem weissen Gewand vor mir durch den Busch...kann aber auch am Regen gelegen haben.

Und die Nudeln:


----------

